# weeks bay reefs?



## musthavesaltair (Mar 26, 2010)

Ihave fished in weeks bay more than the normal resident but i keep hearing about a shrimpboat wreck. Can anyone help me out on finding this? I am going out this evening in the yak and just wanting to try it out..THANKS


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

If you turn west at big mouth it is probably 1 to 1/2 miles down it is not far from shore and is marked by pylons like the other reefs.


----------

